# Hunting + Dogs



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

This isn't about me hunting, technically, but it is about hunting, so I thought it'd be a good place for this question, sorry if it's not. 
Does anyone who hunts have a good blaze orange dog vest they use? All I can find is collars and bandanas, which are fine if the hunter is the dog's owner and is looking out, but I want a lot of orange on my dog. Like, you-can-see-her-from-a-mile-away kind of thing. 
The thing is, that up on the farm, sometimes hunters trespass and we don't know they're there, or one of the allowed hunters tells only one person, so the rest of us don't know, or the hunter changes location, etc. We can't stick to the pastures because the cows have taken to charging my dog- obviously a dangerous situation, can't wait 'til this batch is gone🙄. (Last time we were in the field, I had to send my dog up on a wood pile out of reach of horns and hooves and chase the cows off myself. So much for helping me herd.) Anyway, while in the woods, I need even a hunter who doesn't expect a dog to be VERY certain that my dog is no kind of prey.
I may end up making something, but due to my lack of "crafty-ness", I'd like to avoid that if possible. 
So, a blaze orange vest for a medium dog that isn't like a winter jacket- light enough for warm weather. Any ideas?


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Years ago I used to use a people sweatshirt on my boxer. I would cut the sleeves short. You could try an orange t-shirt or tank top.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

I just searched "dog orange vest" on Amazon and came up with several, including ones labeled safety vests.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Check out gundogsupply.com. Plenty of different options. Lots of hunters around here use it, but almost any sporting good store that has a gun dog section will also have them.


----------



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

storyist said:


> I just searched "dog orange vest" on Amazon and came up with several, including ones labeled safety vests.


Thanks! Yeah, I looked at that, but am wary of getting something that isn't recommended to me off amazon because I won't necessarily know how bright it is or how durable. But I may give them some more consideration and look at the reviews.


----------



## Kensi (Jan 24, 2021)

Lillith said:


> Check out gundogsupply.com. Plenty of different options. Lots of hunters around here use it, but almost any sporting good store that has a gun dog section will also have them.


I'll check that out, thanks!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with the others, check out stores geared towards hunting or outdoor sports and you'll have better luck finding vests. Non-Stop Dogwear is a popular brand over here that I've had good luck with, though haven't tried their vests. I'm not sure how easy the brand is to find elsewhere though.


----------

